# Plant and fish requests for Feb mtg @ Fish Gallery



## TanyaQ2000

i will be at this one unless the world ends 

i would like any type of anubia...i'm going to be moving the 120 gallon and still using gravel with UGF and power heads so need plants i can put in pots or tie onto drift wood...thank you


----------



## Michael

We can also request fish that we would like Fish Gallery to order for the meeting, so I've added that to the title of the thread. Fish requests will need to be made quickly to give time for an order, and of course there is no guarantee that they will be available.

On plants, I'm looking for _Hygrophila corymbosa _'Angustifolia'.

Thanks!


----------



## TetraGuy72

I am really going to try to make it out to this meeting. I don't have any plants to offer, because I just gave a ton away. But, I do have a bucketfull of gravel and some river rocks if anyone is interested.


----------



## Michael

Tanya, will anyone from Metrofish be at the meeting? I also need some food.


----------



## digital_gods

Michael said:


> On plants, I'm looking for _Hygrophila corymbosa _'Angustifolia'.
> 
> Thanks!


I have that growing in my tank. I'll bring that for you and Kim.


----------



## TetraGuy72

If anyone has some Sunset Hygro, I'd love to get some. Also, I wouldn't mind picking up any other random stems or foregrounds plants that are up for grabs.


----------



## TetraGuy72

On a side note; Does anyone know if FG (or anyone nearby) sells Giesemann bulbs?


----------



## wwh2694

I will be trimming my 90g tank and will have some plant clippings to bring at the meeting. If anyone has some spare endlers im planning to start a colony for them to breed. Thanks


----------



## TanyaQ2000

TetraGuy72 said:


> On a side note; Does anyone know if FG (or anyone nearby) sells Giesemann bulbs?


check out this thread...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...80034-dfw-source-giesemann-midday-sun-t5.html


----------



## Michael

wwh, I have a pretty good strain of tiger and blond tiger Endler's going, and would be happy to bring you some fry if you want them.


----------



## RandallW201

TetraGuy72 said:


> On a side note; Does anyone know if FG (or anyone nearby) sells Giesemann bulbs?


I dont know if FG does, but I know True Percula in Arlington does


----------



## fishyjoe24

I think dallas north aquariums sells them, i saw a few when i was there one day.
fish gallery, all I've seen are the hagen and the coralife. if you talk real nice to paul, the owner, or chris (manager). I bet they will order you some.


----------



## TetraGuy72

If DNA sells them, that's even better. I've never seen them, but never really looked either. I will check next time I go.


----------



## wwh2694

Thanks michael that will be great cant wait. I will see u at the meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

per Jason, I sent an email to the ex committee on the fish but i'll put it in thread....would like to pu approx. 10 skunk botias if the price is competitive with LiveAquaria


----------



## TetraGuy72

After doing a little rearranging in my tank this weekend, it looks like I will have some plants to offer. Here is a list of what I will be bringing:
A huge Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia' (I think)
A handful of Crypt. Wendtii bronze
A bucketful of gravel/sand
Some medium/large river rocks


----------



## Basic

Sunday will be my first meeting. I was wanting to know if I need to bring anything. I am looking for some downoi " Pogostemon helferi ". I have some unidentified moss, echindorus Vesuvius, mini type II Macranda, low grow stauyrene and some java fern. If any of this appeals to anyone please let me know. 
Todd Ziegler


----------



## Michael

Todd, welcome to APC! Your post will get more attention here.


----------



## fishyspots

Todd,
I would love some of the vesuvius and the java fern!!


----------



## TetraGuy72

fishyspots said:


> Todd,
> I would love some of the vesuvius and the java fern!!


If there's any left, I'd like some of the Vesuvius too.


----------



## alexopolus

Wanted:
Cyperus helferi, Ludwigia Inclinata and glandulosa, Phyllantus Flutans
Anyone has Tiger Shrimp available? 

Will bring MICRO SWORD (LILAEOPSIS BRASILIENSIS), Amazon Frogbite, Hornwort...


----------



## Michael

Alex, I can use hornwort in my goldfish breeding pond.

Does anyone want vallisneria?


----------



## bpjets

ill be going for first time. dont have anything to bring but i want to join and am needing plants. i have good substrate and marineland LED lighting says 300 lumens... and flourish twice a week. looking into co2 and other ways to set up planted aquariums.


----------



## TetraGuy72

Michael said:


> Does anyone want vallisneria?


Michael, I might take some Vals. Do you happen to have any corkscrew vals?


----------



## wwh2694

Anybody happen to have hydrocotyle sp. japan looking for some?


----------



## TetraGuy72

Being that this will be my first meeting I am curious about how it works. Do we bring plants, etc in the store with us? Or do we leave them outside and trade in the parking lot?


----------



## Michael

bpjets, don't worry about not having plants to bring. Beginners are welcome to take home plants that aren't going to a particular person.

TetraGuy, my vallisneria is the common straight-leaved variety. I am bored with it in my 40 g, so would like to replace it with the _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_.

You can bring your plants into the store when you arrive. There will be a table set up just for plant trading in the small meeting room next to the sitting area with all the large display tanks.


----------



## TetraGuy72

Michael said:


> TetraGuy, my vallisneria is the common straight-leaved variety. I am bored with it in my 40 g, so would like to replace it with the _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_.


I will gladly take a few of those off your hands. I'll bring you a Hygrophila Corymbosa Angustifolia.


----------



## digital_gods

BPJETS - 300 lumins is very low light. An average 26w spiral compact florescent bulb you use in your home cranks out 1500-1700 lumins.Talk to us at the meeting and we will teach you the tricks of the trade to get more light for less $$.


----------



## stmarshall

I was in an eating established for lunch to day and they have a 120 gallon tank set up for sale complete with black wooden stand, top, lights and two filters; one power head with a canister attached to it inside the tank and a large magnum type filter, (not the magnum brand, didn't get a good look at it), for sale for $499 complete with a few goldfish. It is not mine, just letting you know in case somebody is looking.


----------



## bpjets

Michael said:


> bpjets, don't worry about not having plants to bring. Beginners are welcome to take home plants that aren't going to a particular person.
> 
> TetraGuy, my vallisneria is the common straight-leaved variety. I am bored with it in my 40 g, so would like to replace it with the _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_.
> 
> You can bring your plants into the store when you arrive. There will be a table set up just for plant trading in the small meeting room next to the sitting area with all the large display tanks.


cool i have a couple plants but i am unsure the best way to trim them so id probly bring something that wasnt useable. i do have java moss which i could bring a little bit of that and it will spread like crazy lol i know that much if anyone wants that let me know.


----------



## wwh2694

Needed some moss or floating plants for my endler tank .


----------



## fishyjoe24

me want the low light plants warm water plants. I'm hoping to make the meeting, and pay for this years membership. i'm looking for dwarf sag, anubias, crypts, etc.


----------



## fishyspots

wwwh2694-I can also bring hornwort for you. Members were kind to me last month and brought me a lot that has grown like weeds so I can return the favor!


----------



## alexopolus

I can bring you lots of amazon frog bite


----------



## wwh2694

Fishyspots thanks looking forward to it. I will be bringing alot of plants from my 90g tank thats already overgrown. I have lots of blyxa j, Downoi, aromatica, mermaid weed, green bacopa, and some red plants that i dont know the name.


----------



## fishyspots

Oh, I love a little blyxa!!


----------



## TetraGuy72

I would love to get a little bit of the Downoi. I have a feeling I am going to be like a kid in a candy store at this meeting. I will ask in advance that you all excuse my giddiness


----------



## Michael

Giddiness is not only excused, it is encouraged!


----------



## TetraGuy72

I'm trying not to be greedy. But every time somebody offers something up I am like "Ooooooh I want some"


----------



## fishyjoe24

I might be sleeping on the couch at the meeting ha ha. I'm picking up, a tank from jo-jo and delivering it to sassynurse, and then back to dallas. so i have to go plano to allen to grand praire to plano to dallas... robert jason don't for get my low lights plants.

I got a cabbage leather I can trade.


----------



## TetraGuy72

Joey, I am bringing some Crypts with me too.

Does anyone have any MTS (snails not dirt) that they'd be willing to share? I'd like 5 or 10 to feed to my Assassin Snails.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Yay, I will be able to make this meeting!
I have a small (very small) amount of subwassertang I can bring if anyone
is interested.
See y'all tomorrow.
*


----------



## CrownMan

I also plan on being there tomorrow. I am bringing some Bacopa, narrow leaf java fern, Blyxa Japonica, crypts and rotala macrandra.

Robert and Kim, I have some L. Cuba for you.

I don't have a lot of the following but I will bring 2 small stems of styrogyne low grow and ludwigia repens, var. arcuata (narrow leaf ludwigia) if anyone is interested.


----------



## WRabbit

I'm looking for Pumpkin Shrimp, Blue Pearl Shrimp, and any Eriocaulon species plants.

I will bring bagged and labeled trimmings from a few tanks to share with other members.

I have Fire Red, Red Rili, Golden Bee, and SS Grade Crystal Red Shrimp available for meeting delivery. PM if interested.

Jim


----------



## WRabbit

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *I have a small (very small) amount of subwassertang I can bring if anyone is interested.*


I look forward to seeing you at the meeting. I would be interested in some subwassertang if you have some to spare.

Jim


----------



## Pam916

I need java moss or any kind of moss.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I need any plants to get me back in to the hobby I've been to busy with saltwater. i just need some low light plants so i could do something like this when I had my 25 tall tank.


----------



## fishyspots

Pretty sure I can bring you some moss, Pam.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

WRabbit said:


> I look forward to seeing you at the meeting. I would be interested in some subwassertang if you have some to spare.
> 
> Jim


Looking forward to seeing you too Jim!
I'll put your name on it!


----------



## RandallW201

WRabbit said:


> I'm looking for Pumpkin Shrimp, Blue Pearl Shrimp, and any Eriocaulon species plants.
> 
> I will bring bagged and labeled trimmings from a few tanks to share with other members.
> 
> I have Fire Red, Red Rili, Golden Bee, and SS Grade Crystal Red Shrimp available for meeting delivery. PM if interested.
> 
> Jim


How much are you asking for the shrimp Jim?

BTW; your inbox is full, it wouldn't let me send you a PM


----------



## Tex Gal

Bringing some subwassertang as well.


----------



## wwh2694

Jim just bring the shrimp at the meeting. 

Thanks
Sherwin


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Tex Gal said:


> Bringing some subwassertang as well.


since Jim claimed Cindy's, may I have a little please? c u @ the meeting (coming with Pam & bringing Nancy LOL)


----------



## wwh2694

Thanks everyone it was a very nice meeting cant wait for the next one. My next plant experiment will be Erios i will see if i can grow them fast for the next meeting.

Sherwin


----------



## Vildayyan2003

Great meeting and it was nice seeing alot of new people! Can't wait till next month


----------



## TetraGuy72

It was a great meeting. I enjoyed meeting you all and look forward to attending more meetings. Also, thank you all so much for the plants and snails.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

wonderful meeting but I can't wait for the next one at Cindy's!!!!

thank you members for all the trimmings & snacks (Robin, my husband loved the non-nut bread)


----------



## wwh2694

Thanks Michael for the endlers u gave me they are all healty.

Sherwin


----------



## WRabbit

It was a great turnout and nice to see all the new faces. I'm sure some of us were getting tired of the old ones. :twisted:

Thanks to all who attended.



wwh2694 said:


> My next plant experiment will be Erios i will see if i can grow them fast for the next meeting.


Are you starting with Eriocaulon parkeri or Eriocaulon cinereum? They're the easiest to grow. Unfortunately, the majority of Eriocaulon species grow slowly and can be quite demanding as far as water and substrate parameters. Good luck!

Hint: Samples of various Eriocaulon species would be a great addition to Kim's emersed garden.


----------



## wwh2694

Lol i got the hint Jim. The erios im goin to try Parkeri and Cinereum.


----------



## fishyjoe24

so what did I miss since I helped sassy nurse out and delivered her tank from jo jo to her house, and only got to catch the 2 second half of it, and also what are these he/she said stuff going on about me about the fishbox.


----------



## Vildayyan2003

fishyjoe24 said:


> and also what are these he/she said stuff going on about me about the fishbox.


I didn't hear anything like that buddy.


----------



## bpjets

digital_gods said:


> BPJETS - 300 lumins is very low light. An average 26w spiral compact florescent bulb you use in your home cranks out 1500-1700 lumins.Talk to us at the meeting and we will teach you the tricks of the trade to get more light for less $$.


i missed you at the meeting. i didnt hear your name called out to look for you, i will try to be at the next meeting as well. i would like to get some lights and co2 going this week if possible if you or anyone could let me know the best direction to take i would appreciate it.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I didn't hear anything like that buddy.


me either


----------



## fishyjoe24

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I didn't hear anything like that buddy.


nevermind, if you are new to fishbox you won't know about some rumors. it's in the past. i pesonally don't care if i'm ever back on the box or not.


----------

